# Galveston bay fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a good outing yesterday with action all morning. We fished 2 spots a reef and a flat and finished with 17 keeper specks. The Jack crevelle and skip jacks were very hungry and ate up all our bait before we got the last 3 keepers. We used fluorocarbon leaders with a small split shot and eagle claw hooks to catch our fish. I have Friday and Sunday open call 832-385-2012 for booking thanks.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

